# Broken plastic parts on snowblowers.



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

There is this stigma about plastic parts. I was wondering how many people that have newer "plastic" snowblowers, have had parts broken, one way or another ?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

kueh said:


> There is this stigma about plastic parts. I was wondering how many people that have newer "plastic" snowblowers, have had parts broken, one way or another ?


Depends on the brand and what you're blowing ei: ice

Toro are tested at -30 degrees and warranted for life.

I blew ice with a Toro with no problems.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I had a 20 year old MTD 640F, it had a polymer chute it never broke. I just sprayed it every couple of years with silicone spray so nothing would stick to it and it served me well.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey.. I have a neighbor that got a new Toro last year that has that joystick thingie that controls the chute.. that broke on him last year. He thinks he may have slipped and put the weight of his upper body against it as he slipped, but regardless, the dealer came and picked it up and had it back to him 3 days later. Good as new. However- I am not very fond of plastic parts on blowers. That's what has steered me away from brands like Toro. But that is my personal preference.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have no problems a'tall with plastic blower parts. Lighter, will never rust and I have yet to see any plastic breakage. What's not to like?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

+1 

To add, plastic pieces are not a problem if they are attached with a metal fastener inserted into metal threads and not another plastic piece. 

The body of my older Troy-Bilt Squall 2100 SS is no longer tight because most of the fasteners are screwed into plastic and the threads are slowly giving up. 

Similar to when a screw is inserted into drywall and not a stud. Once it strips, whatever holding power it did have is now gone.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Plastic chute on my 1995 MTD 5/22 now repowered with a Harbor Freight Predator 212cc is fully intact even after 20 years of use. A high quaility ABS plastic will last and last.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

GustoGuy said:


> Plastic chute on my 1995 MTD 5/22 now repowered with a Harbor Freight Predator 212cc is fully intact even after 20 years of use. A high quaility ABS plastic will last and last.


My 1999 Craftsman, (MTD), single stage chute is still intact also. This bugs me to no end because I want a reason to replace it with a Toro or a Honda.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Not a Fan of Plastic on Machinery. Period.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm mildly curious to know how many of us have broken plastic parts on our blowers? By the same token I wonder how many of us have had to straighten bent metal or have had metal fatigue on our equipment? 
Personally I've never had a problem with plastic except for *one freak incident*. I have had to straighten damaged metal and have had to repair metal fatigue as well.
Till someone gives me a compelling reason to *not* choose plastic I'll continue to be happy with it. Plastic skids are one example.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have replaced More than 1 Broken MTD Plastic Chute for People. Also When Ariens Cheaped out with the Plastic Drive gear for the Axle in the Low-End ST724s and others. I also recently replaced Plastic Axle Bushings that should be made of Bronze. Also in recent memory working on 2-cycle carbs to do a rebuild, Plastic Fuel Nipple breaks off, and part is Not Available, Must buy Whole Carb. Happened More than Once. I Don't like Plastic Parts on Machinery, but to Each his Own. Nuff Said.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Plastic is a fairly generic term. It can be made of some pretty tough stuff. The plastic parts on my Honda mower have lasted 25 years and it's still going strong. The plastic front fenders on my '95 Olds show no sign of age. I have no issues with it. it's not indestructible but neither are some metals.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

Last winter there was a craftsman single stage on the local Craigslist with a busted up plastic cover. They had a piece of vinyl siding screwed to it holding it all together.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

I like metal because it welds better than plastic.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Well.. I have broken a few plastic fasteners and have had a problem with the plastic warping a bit due to heat on my little 16 inch Toro Powerlite.. Also you risk having the plastic fade if stored in sunlight or where sunlight shines on the machine, but that's probably no big deal to most folks.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

My son"s John Deere D140 lawn tractor has a 44" blower with a 14" plastic impeller. I think the chute is also plastic. So I hope they both stand the test of time.


----------



## brassmonkey (Nov 10, 2015)

As has been noted, pros and cons. Don't much like "plastic" in any kind of application where tolerances are important and parts are exposed to significant friction/pressure or long duty cycles like some gears, bearings or structural applications. 

I do like plastic where weight savings, flexibility, and corrosion-resistance is important. It's series of trade offs. If it's solely to save money- forgeddaboutit!


----------

